

Never Read the Comments - akshat_h
https://medium.com/@saraheadler/never-read-the-comments-9cba93b5712a

======
akshat_h
I found it interesting that perhaps the questions were more due to the person
had the degree in journalism. I am not sure which would be better for
perception of the tech world, a college dropout or a liberal arts major?

------
ragavans
May I know why you are saying this? Because Reading Comments is one of the
best advantage to judge the post, product or service

~~~
akshat_h
It wasn't more about reading comments. The article goes into how you shouldn't
let abrasive comments impact you. This is my first post to hackernews so I
wasn't sure if I should change the title of the post to something different
than the article

